# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  رسالتي للماجستير- مدى إعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية 2001

## د.شيماء عطاالله

رسالتي للماجستير- مدى إعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية 2001

للحصول على نسخة الرسالة pdf راجع المرفق

مع دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق
 :Read:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## اهلاوي اهلاوي

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك

----------


## فتحية محمد

مشكور مشكور مشكور

----------

